# [Italian NR] Sebastiano Tronto 3BLD single 21.28, average 25.46



## porkynator (Sep 24, 2017)

21.28 24.17 30.93 = 25.46, only 0.01 off ER.
The video of the 21 is pretty bad. That of the 24 is ok, in the 30 the is completely out of frame, so I'm not going to upload it.








I'm very happy about this, I finally got the NR average, with a very nice result too!


----------



## applezfall (Sep 24, 2017)

noice man


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 28, 2017)

Very good job, Tronto.


----------

